# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الأولى >  رجاء

## هبه الله

[read] 
[gdwl] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا طالبه عند حضرتك جامعه الزقازيق الفرقه الاولي تعليم مفتوح وبعد شكري لحضرتك ممكن اطلب من حضرتك طلب نظرا لظروف طلبه التعليم المفتوح مبيقروش يحضرو جميع المحاضرات ممكن حضرتك تضعي ملخص لكل محاضره كل اسبوع من فضلك
ولو بسيط نقدر نسترشد به في المذاكره ومن فضلك ممكن نموذج لامتحان لنعرف شكل الامتحان 
واسفه للاطاله وجزاك الله خيراموفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية ]. 
[/gdwl]
[/read]

----------


## Dina amer

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## رنيم حمدي

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

